# New Tamron 28-300 FF



## 360_6pack (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the new Tamron 28-300 for FF cameras yet?

If so impressions and comparisons with the Canon 28-300 please?

Michael


----------



## FEBS (Aug 7, 2014)

As far as I know, this lens in Canon version is not yet available.

Canon will also introduce a new 28-300 lens in the next weeks on photokina. Not sure if this last is to become a L version or not.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 10, 2014)

360_6pack said:


> Has anyone tried the new Tamron 28-300 for FF cameras yet?
> 
> If so impressions and comparisons with the Canon 28-300 please?
> 
> Michael



You can read my full text review here along with a video review: http://dustinabbott.net/2014/08/tamron-28-300mm-f3-5-6-3-di-vc-pzd/.


----------

